# Any gamers?



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Just like the title says, are there any gamers here in the forum?
if so, then what is your favorite game(s)/ game series?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

Three Frags


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

dang it, messed up agian.
thnx anyway


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

I am currently playing BLACK on the PS2. But I am not much of a gamer.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> dang it, messed up agian.
> thnx anyway



It's alright, the mods should move it to the right board.


----------



## Azure (Feb 13, 2010)

No. There aren't any people in this community of people who desperately need fantasy to function IRL that like games. None at all.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am currently playing BLACK on the PS2. But I am not much of a gamer.



that's an awesome game. almost looks and sounds current gen. shame there's no multiplayer though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> that's an awesome game. almost looks and sounds current gen. shame there's no multiplayer though.



It is, The graphics, sound effects, it even has the sound bullets make when they whizz past your head. Alot of the environment is destructible. it is a great game for it's time.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

team fortress 2


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm a gamer.

RESIDENT EVIL


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm a gamer.
> 
> RESIDENT EVIL



which ones have you played? 0_0


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

is it sad that I've unlocked everything in Resident Evil 5 and got all the trophies and still play mercenaries and replay a lot of the chapters when I still have a bunch of stuff to unlock in Devil May Cry 4?


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a big time gamer and even won some tournaments. 
3rd person shooters and fantasy/fighting are my favorites


----------



## TDK (Feb 13, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 and GTA IV...

Let the accusations of being a casual gamer commence.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im a big time gamer and even won some tournaments.
> 3rd person shooters and fantasy/fighting are my favorites



Have you gotten a chance to play MAG yet?


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Have you gotten a chance to play MAG yet?



Not yet but i want to.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

TDK said:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 and GTA IV...
> 
> Let the accusations of being a casual gamer commence.



what's wrong with being a casual gamer? that's what i consider myself. it's one of the reasons I love survival horror games. they have some of the best graphics, best stories and most intense gameplay but can be beaten pretty quickly and are really only meant to be played through a few times.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Not yet but i want to.



We should both get it and face each other some time.


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> We should both get it and face each other some time.



Your in for s world of pain then, Wolf boy^-^


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

no bcos i hav REAL paws nd i cant handle a controller teehee~ ^_______^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your in for s world of pain then, Wolf boy^-^



don't count your dragons before they hatch, lol!


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> don't count your dragons before they hatch, lol!



They already hatched, each with a Controller of gaming power lol^-^


----------



## TDK (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> what's wrong with being a casual gamer? that's what i consider myself. it's one of the reasons I love survival horror games. they have some of the best graphics, best stories and most intense gameplay but can be beaten pretty quickly and are really only meant to be played through a few times.



I didn't say there was anything wrong with being a casual gamer. I just find it funny how some of the so called "hardcore" will distance themselves from anything that is considered for casual gamers (i.e. the Wii, actually taking showers instead of 24/7 playing, etc...). You should hear some of these guys on Xbox Live sometimes.

Casual anything is fun: Casual gaming, Casual Friday, Casual Sex, so on and so forth.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> They already hatched, each with a Controller of gaming power lol^-^



*gasp* gamer babies!


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp* gamer babies!



Thats right wolf boy, been playing since i was a hatchling lol.^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thats right wolf boy, been playing since i was a hatchling lol.^-^



touche' ,but I have been playing since i was a pup!
:3


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> touche' ,but I have been playing since i was a pup!
> :3



So i guess we are slightly even then. Me being above WooT!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> So i guess we are slightly even then. Me being above WooT!



True, but you could probably beat me in a fps, not my best game genre, but not my worst either.
You may be above WooT, but are you above...the ROFL Copter...?

DUN DUN DUUUUNNN!


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> True, but you could probably beat me in a fps, not my best game genre, but not my worst either.
> You may be above WooT, but are you above...the ROFL Copter...?
> 
> DUN DUN DUUUUNNN!



Im good at most things but tps are my best area.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im good at most things but *fps* are my best area.



if only there was an online/multiplayer rpg game...
fixed it! ^^


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> if only there was an online/multiplayer rpg game...
> fixed it! ^^



Three frags left, hey look i won. What a surprize. "Whahahaha"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Three frags left, hey look i won. What a surprize. "Whahahaha"



"You are dead"
Noooo!


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> "You are dead"
> Noooo!



Your mind is playing tricks on you. Im very much alive.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2010)

Dead Rising, Assassin's Creed and Prototype are my favourite games on the XBox right now. I'm so totally going to suck up any sequels they make.
I still need to get Assassin's Creed 2, Dead Rising 2 when it comes out and wait for any word to a follow up to Prototype. :V


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm a gamer myself, though not srs bsns unless the game is fun as hell...like that one time I started playing FFX and Resident Evil 0....not goin there. XD
The only game I'm still (currently) playing is FFXII. Already beat it, just getting all the extra's.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Your mind is playing tricks on you. Im very much alive.



Oho, you misread young dragon.
It is a reference to resident evil being used on myself since you are the victor! ^^


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Oho, you misread young dragon.
> It is a reference to resident evil being used on myself since you are the victor! ^^



Ah i see. Clever wolf now arent we. You have proved your worthyness.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ah i see. Clever wolf now arent we. You have proved your worthyness.



lol, you've proven yourself many times in this conversation. :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you've proven yourself many times in this conversation. :3



Just the way i am lol.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Just the way i am lol.


----------



## quayza (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


>



Stick with us young wolf hopper and you shall prosper. You have friends here.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Stick with us young wolf hopper and you shall prosper. You have friends here.



I shall, and i will follow the many tips i've been given too!

good, the main reason i joined FA in the first place is to find friends! X)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you really need to ask that?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 13, 2010)

Uh...

FIRE EMBLEM FIRE EMBLEM FIRE EMBLEM PIKMIN FIRE EMBLEM POKEMON FIRE EMBLEM FIRE EMBLEM.

The end.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

One time I played rollercoaster tycoon for 24 hours straight.  Epppic.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Do you really need to ask that?



???


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ???


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=28



um, that qualifies for: ???


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> One time I played rollercoaster tycoon for 24 hours straight.  Epppic.


One time I played Animal Crossing for almost 18 hours straight. And on another occasion Spiderman 2 for about the same time.

That's when I realised I was complete loser. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> um, that qualifies for: ???


 
You asked:


Krasl said:


> Just like the title says, are there any gamers here in the forum?
> if so, then what is your favorite game(s)/ game series?


 
And I answered.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You asked:
> 
> 
> And I answered.



Oh, lol
My bad, guess i just had a brain fart!


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> team fortress 2


Half Life and Portal..


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

I played Okami almost all day the day after i got it XDD

Right now I'm playing Bioshock 2


----------



## Jelly (Feb 13, 2010)

i l**** games


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2010)

I game when I feel there is nothing to do or that I feel too lonely. Mostly the second reason is common.


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 14, 2010)

Best Game ever played?? Probably Bioshock, that was hour after hour of continuous orgasm.

Apparent Best Game - TS2 - i downloaded a clock after the first ~200 hours of gameplay... im at ~1470 hours, so greatest bang for buck.


----------



## Silvara (Feb 15, 2010)

I like Final Fantasy, Dragon Age: Origins, Fallout 3, Elder Scrolls:Oblivion, Dead Space... 

Y'Know, Fantasy... Horror...Action...

Gonna get That Aliens Vs. Preditor game that's out *looks at the date* Tommorow? (16th Febuary)


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 15, 2010)

I play's me a game or two right now. Mostly Treasure stuff, like Alien Soldier & Dynamite Headdy.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 15, 2010)

watching my gf play fallout 3 right now, and I'm replaying chrono cross. we're picking up bioshock 2 and FFXIII when it comes out. just finished playing Braid and Persona 4 :>


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2010)

my Gamertag is: A Typhlosion

I play alot of halo 3, some shadowrun, GOW2, COD4 and im getting ready to buy MW2.


----------

